# Expats in Chelem and Chuburna



## Spencer21 (3 mo ago)

Hello,
My wife and I have recently purchased a house in chelem, she is from mexico and I am from the US. We are looking to communicate with local expats for social and volunteer opportunities. We know a few people in Progreso, but would like to get involved with Chelem community.
Any websites or forums that are available would be great to know about. We will be moving to chelem in January

Many thanks
Mark


----------

